# Homemade Deer Attractant Reciepts



## Leblcalr

OK deer season is fast approaching and would anyone have any inexpensive Deer Attractant Receipts to share with Woody's Gang?


----------



## Leblcalr

btt


----------



## Killdee

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=128559


----------



## OkieHunter

The cheapest Deer attractant I can think of is a pile of good old CORN


----------



## Leblcalr

btt


----------



## sghoghunter

If you are a good hunter ya dont need an attractant.Just sit close to a trail or a food source and wait.


----------



## ellaville hunter

corn corn corn did i say corn


----------



## lukejlabrecque

well corn works ok, but nothing and i say nothing works better than penut butter. you can take a can and spoon spread it about 4-7 feet off the ground on the bark of multiple trees in an area you like and wait and see, i also make large penut butter blocks (secret recipe). the deer tear them up. just last week i put them in a patch of woods when i went back a week later it almost looked as if hogs had torn the place up but not the case. the best part of it is that is smells so strong they can smell it miles away. if you don't belive me try it!!!!


----------



## Leblcalr

I have heard about peanutbutter and will probably try that this season.  Do you put it just above where they can reach it or do you want the deer to be able to lick it?


----------



## MoeBirds

Leblcalr said:


> OK deer season is fast approaching and would anyone have any inexpensive Deer Attractant Receipts to share with Woody's Gang?




FYI, It is against the law in GA to bait deer using corn, peanut butter, and/or other attractants (excluding doe urine). Not sure what the regs are in LA.

Not following game laws in the state you are hunting can result in expensive fines.

My Grandfather taught me to
Hunt for fresh deer sign or a well used trail, hang a stand and sit with the wind in your favor, remain still,...and enjoy the show.
This sure fire technique for successful hunting has been used for generations. 

Give it a try!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

There's a couple of interesting recipies in this months Field and Stream. I'd post em but it's not a cut and paste


----------



## THREEJAYS

I also used to use blended white oak acorns and water, don't know how much it helped but it never hurt.Have also used blended muscedines w/same results


----------



## Leblcalr

We can hunt over bait in LA.


----------



## lukejlabrecque

you need to put it where they can get it, but to too easily. make them work for it. keeps them in the area longer and they will get use to being there, the smells ect. it will become part of there normal routine. as far as hunting over bait.... for those of you in ga as long as you don't put it out within 10 days of hunting on it, it's legal!


----------



## bigox911

I don't know if you have access to a crabapple tree...but I would get several hand fulls of those and boil them up with some sugar and molasses.  Put that out in some sort of container.


----------



## Leblcalr

no fruit trees on our lease.  Just hardwoods and pines.


----------



## Leblcalr

btt


----------



## Browning Slayer

MoeBirds said:


> FYI, It is against the law in GA to bait deer using corn, peanut butter, and/or other attractants (excluding doe urine). Not sure what the regs are in LA.
> 
> Not following game laws in the state you are hunting can result in expensive fines.
> 
> My Grandfather taught me to
> Hunt for fresh deer sign or a well used trail, hang a stand and sit with the wind in your favor, remain still,...and enjoy the show.
> This sure fire technique for successful hunting has been used for generations.
> 
> Give it a try!!!



Ummmm... Against the law? As far as I know you can have any bait out all year round and have it out during the season as long as you are 200 yards away and it is out of sight?


----------



## woody10

thats the law and i read somewhere that they're tryin to pass a law where if you supplemental feed year-round you can hunt over bait .. that was in GON a few months back


----------



## Leblcalr

btt


----------



## JeffTHunter

ammonia just pored out on the ground works good,

deer will come up and lick it


----------



## 89montero

VANILLA .............


----------



## gadeerwoman

I'm working on a buck attractant. I'll let you know at the end of the season if it works. But for a curiosity scent, beaver tonquin works well as does a mixture of pure vanilla and oil of anise (the stuff that gives licorice it's smell).


----------



## MCBUCK

Oil of anise does work well...better when it is cold out and you get some type of heat on it
BTW and off topic..That is one nice red there in your AV.


----------



## Al White

Take an old car grill and hang it on a tree by your stand, the deer will run right into it! LOL


----------



## P&Y FINALY

MoeBirds said:


> FYI, It is against the law in GA to bait deer using corn, peanut butter, and/or other attractants (excluding doe urine). Not sure what the regs are in LA.
> 
> Not following game laws in the state you are hunting can result in expensive fines.
> 
> My Grandfather taught me to
> Hunt for fresh deer sign or a well used trail, hang a stand and sit with the wind in your favor, remain still,...and enjoy the show.
> This sure fire technique for successful hunting has been used for generations.
> 
> Give it a try!!!


THANKS, SOMEBODY HAD TO SAY IT!!  OF CORSE IT WONT DO ANY GOOD, THEY'LL STILL BE PUSHING BUGGIES FULL OF BAIT THRU WAL-MART LIKE A BUNCH OF STARVIN' WHITE TRASH REDNECKS THAT ARE TOO LAZY TO HUNT.


----------



## P&Y FINALY

Al White said:


> Take an old car grill and hang it on a tree by your stand, the deer will run right into it! LOL



 THATS A GOOD UN'


----------



## Ol' Red

P&Y FINALY said:


> THANKS, SOMEBODY HAD TO SAY IT!!  OF CORSE IT WONT DO ANY GOOD, THEY'LL STILL BE PUSHING BUGGIES FULL OF BAIT THRU WAL-MART LIKE A BUNCH OF STARVIN' WHITE TRASH REDNECKS THAT ARE TOO LAZY TO HUNT.



Come on now.....Answer the guys question.  Keep you opinions on baiting to yourself.  No need to start a wizzing contest and get the thread pulled.  There could be some good info posted here. 

Gatrapper, could you elaborate on your scent?  How much do you sell it for?

Red


----------



## G Duck

I think the original question was for Atractants, not bait. It is not Illegal as I know it to use extracts of corn, acorns, white oak acorns and earth as cover scents. That is along the same line as Doe Pee and other "atractants". 
Now if I can just find a wide mouth gallon jug, I will be in business


----------



## P&Y FINALY

Ol' Red said:


> Come on now.....Answer the guys question.  Keep you opinions on baiting to yourself.  No need to start a wizzing contest and get the thread pulled.  There could be some good info posted here.
> 
> Gatrapper, could you elaborate on your scent?  How much do you sell it for?
> 
> Red



OK, AS FAR AS HIS QUESTION... IVE HUNTED PASTURES BEFORE & STEPED IN COW POOP TO COVER ANY SCENT. IVE ALSO DONE THE SAME W/ PERSIMMONS THAT WERE FALLING OFF A TREE NEXT TO WHERE I PARK AT. MAY NOT MAKE A DIFFERENCE BUT I DONT FIGURE IT CAN HURT. NOT TRYING TO "PULL THE THREAD" BUT IM ENTITLED TO MY OPINION AS ARE YOU. BAITING IS ILLEGAL & THOSE WHO DO IT ARE NOT HUNTERS.


----------



## P&Y FINALY

lukejlabrecque said:


> you need to put it where they can get it, but to too easily. make them work for it. keeps them in the area longer and they will get use to being there, the smells ect. it will become part of there normal routine. as far as hunting over bait.... for those of you in ga as long as you don't put it out within 10 days of hunting on it, it's legal!



WRONG!!  IT HAS TO BE *GONE* FOR TEN DAYS BEFORE HUNTING OVER IT. I COULD PUT OUT 20 TONS OF CORN 10 DAYS BEFORE HUNTING OVER IT & SOME IS STILL GONNA BE THERE IN 10 DAYS.


----------



## Ol' Red

P&Y FINALY said:


> BUT IM ENTITLED TO MY OPINION AS ARE YOU. BAITING IS ILLEGAL & THOSE WHO DO IT ARE NOT HUNTERS.



That's true you are....it's just that nobody cares what it is.

I am planning on using a homemade scent this year for curiosity purposes.  Hopefully it will work.

Red


----------



## P&Y FINALY

Ol' Red said:


> That's true you are....it's just that nobody cares what it is.
> 
> I am planning on using a homemade scent this year for curiosity purposes.  Hopefully it will work.
> 
> Red



I SURE HOPE IT DOES WORK!! THEN YOU'LL GET YOU A BIG UN' RED!  EVEN IF IT DONT, YOUR CORN PILE SHOULD BRING EM IN FOR YA. GOOD LUCK BUDDY. IVE MADE SO MANY FRIENDS ON THIS FORUM BY SPEAKING MY MIND ITS NOT EVEN FUNNY. OH WAIT, THATS MY OPINION & NOBODY CARES THOUGH.


----------



## Leblcalr

I hunt in Louisiana and it is legal to hunt over bait.  Lets get this thread back to the original question.  "Does anyone know of a good receipt for homemade deer attractants".  I am in the process of trying the gallon jug.   I will try anything once.


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*

I mix baking soda with water and put it in a spray bottle as a scent neutralizer.

As for attractants...one thing I have found that helps is using some sort of concentrate mixed with water in a small sprayer...I spray it on my boots and such and then spray it on leaves and tree branches as I walk into my area...I do not use a lot because it does not take much at all...they will smell it...

Mixes I have used include concentrated apple juice, a couple of tablespoons of persimmon or acorn flavored Buck Jam (you have to mix this thoroughly because it is so thick...there are probably a lot of other scents that would work with the sprayer method too...


----------



## Boudreaux

P&Y FINALY said:


> BAITING IS ILLEGAL & THOSE WHO DO IT ARE NOT HUNTERS.


 
And if you hunt perched over a food plot, you are no better.  Entitled to my opinion, just as you are.  Bait is bait, whether is is still attatched to a stalk or sitting on the ground.


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*



GA_Hunter said:


> And if you hunt a perched over a food plot, you are no better. Entitled to my opinion, just as you are. Bait is bait, whether is is still attatched to a stalk or sitting on the ground.


 

Uhhhh okay...so what was your recipe for an attractant?...I must have missed it ...


----------



## Boudreaux

WPH44 said:


> Uhhhh okay...so what was your recipe for an attractant?...I must have missed it ...


 
Open a jar of peanut butter and spread it on crackers.  Eat them.  The PB smell will attach deer.


----------



## addictedtodeer

I'm trying one this fall
had 4 tarsal glands, cut all hair off and have it soaking in vodka (apparently the scent will be captured in it and it not add any strange smell). 
next I added a teaspoon of tonquin musk (synthetic, real you can not get here and way to expensive $1800 an ounce).
Finally add glycerin (apparently to hold it all together).

Equal amounts of alcohol and glycerin. Mine is a big batch hence the teaspoon of tonquin musk.

No this isn't my own recipe but one I've heard of and figured I'd give it a try.

It's way cheaper then buying tarsal gland scent from the stores.

It sure stinks pretty right now!


----------



## addictedtodeer

I've also used antler King's deer irristable to store my hunting clothes in.  
the year I did that I always had spikes follow me to my stand.
No does, no good bucks just spikes.


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*



GA_Hunter said:


> Open a jar of peanut butter and spread it on crackers. Eat them. The PB smell will attach deer.


 
Yep...just be sure not to drop any on the ground whilst hunting...


----------



## jbyrd_1976

I have one I will be using today.  Duke made it from a recipe on a hunting show last year.  It is supposed to be good for cover scent or spraying on low hanging branches as an attractant for does and bucks, before during and/or after the rut.
1) take the testicles of an adult buck and cut each in half and scrape all of the goodies out of the scrotum
2) Mash it all up and place in a quart mason jar.
3) add 1 cup of 100 proof vodka (any kinda will do according to the man who developed this recipe)
4) add a cup of clear glycerine
5) place top on mason jar and shake well.
6) place in a  cool dry place to ferment and get ripe.  
7) shake well every couple of months.

After several months (next season) pour into a small spray bottle and use as cover scent and/or spray on branches as you make your way to your stand.

GONNA TRY IT THIS AFTERNOON BUT YOU CAN BET IT WILL BE ON THE LIMBS AND BRANCHES AND NOT AS A COVER SCENT.  THIS STUFF CAN BE SMELLED FROM MILES AWAY!!!

Will let you know how it works.


----------



## jbyrd_1976

Item # 1 compliments of the buck in my AVATAR.


----------



## Missykea

*Molasas*

Molasses poured over corn works awesome!!!!! trust me they tear it up


----------



## G Duck

P&Y, if you can clarify how human pee, apple extracts, and amonia is baiting? do you use tinks or any other buck lure?
or is that baiting in your book?


----------



## Leblcalr

I have head a lot of good things about peanut butter so i have decided that is is cheap and I put it on a tree over the weekend.  I will let you guys know how it does in a week or so depending on the amount of tracks around the tree.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Take a ziplock baggie with you while scouting and
scoop up any deer poop into the bag and sprinkle in
the area you plan to hunt...
I have gone even further during trips to Cades Cove as
to fill up several butter bowl containers and add creek
water to liquify, and then sprinkle in your area...
Looks and smells like store bought product....
Maybe not an attractant, but indicates "deer in the area"
and has curiosity effect on deer coming into your area...


----------



## P&Y FINALY

G Duck said:


> P&Y, if you can clarify how human pee, apple extracts, and amonia is baiting? do you use tinks or any other buck lure?
> or is that baiting in your book?



I BELIEVE WE GOT  W/ THE BAITING THING BACK AT POST # 28. I DONT VIEW LURES AS METIONED ABOVE AS BAIT. NOT AT ALL. I PERSONALLY DONT USE THEM BUT ITS IN NO WAY BAIT IMO.  NOT TRYING TO PULL THE THREAD OR ANYTHING, I WAS JUST RESPONDING TO ANOTHER POST.


----------



## DCHunter

gadeerwoman said:


> ....oil of anise (the stuff that gives licorice it's smell).



That's interesting because I've used Trails End all season scent and that's what it smelled like. I couldn't ever pin down what that smell was until I read your post. I've had deer trot straight up to it and smell it.


----------



## hambone44

TRY THIS:

http://pixcontroller.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2437


----------



## JBWilliams

You can take sugar, salt and baking soda and mix equal ammounts together and mix with water.  Just like deer caine.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

During the summer before hunting season, we spend 0.29 cents on Walmart's Great Value 26 oz. of table salt mixed with water in a 2 liter bottle and pour it down rotten stump holes.  I've also heard of putting cheap artificial vanilla extract in spray bottles, then spraying it around food sources, mineral licks, corn feeders, etc., and then later around your deer stand on trees 3 feet off the ground.


----------



## Dirty Charlie

It is not illegal to bait deer using corn, peanut butter, etc.  It is illegal to hunt within 200 yrds. of bait that has not been removed for aat least 10 days.  It is illegal to hunt within sight of bait regardless of distance.  See page 16 of the hunting regulations.



MoeBirds said:


> FYI, It is against the law in GA to bait deer using corn, peanut butter, and/or other attractants (excluding doe urine). Not sure what the regs are in LA.
> 
> Not following game laws in the state you are hunting can result in expensive fines.
> 
> My Grandfather taught me to
> Hunt for fresh deer sign or a well used trail, hang a stand and sit with the wind in your favor, remain still,...and enjoy the show.
> This sure fire technique for successful hunting has been used for generations.
> 
> Give it a try!!!


----------



## Denny2277

woody10 said:


> thats the law and i read somewhere that they're tryin to pass a law where if you supplemental feed year-round you can hunt over bait .. that was in GON a few months back


----------



## killa86

P&Y FINALY said:


> OK, AS FAR AS HIS QUESTION... IVE HUNTED PASTURES BEFORE & STEPED IN COW POOP TO COVER ANY SCENT. IVE ALSO DONE THE SAME W/ PERSIMMONS THAT WERE FALLING OFF A TREE NEXT TO WHERE I PARK AT. MAY NOT MAKE A DIFFERENCE BUT I DONT FIGURE IT CAN HURT. NOT TRYING TO "PULL THE THREAD" BUT IM ENTITLED TO MY OPINION AS ARE YOU. BAITING IS ILLEGAL & THOSE WHO DO IT ARE NOT HUNTERS.



decided to step in on this one. baiting is legal as long as your 200+ out of line of sight. as for baiters being hunters the websters dictionary states hunting and i quote "the pursuit of game." so if they are baiting to go after game,  guess that reguardless of our opinions which we all have are just that opinions. 

As for your attractants your looking for 
1. killdees scrape juice he may have already given u the secret recipe.
2. do not under any circumstances use this for cologne
3. c'mere deer is for hank parker to place in non sunny places.

good luck with your recipes


----------



## haskell

Well here you go -- this is one serious dude, he even has a cement mixer to blend his ingredients.
http://thearkansashuntingandfishingforum.com/InexpensiveDeerAttractantSecrets.pdf


----------



## bowandgun

This is what I use in my feeders, not under my stands.  I take rice bran and mix dried mollasses in a five gallen bucket and poor into a trough feeder in the middle of my property.  The deer love it.  I had a real unique visitor to the feeder this fall.  Buddy the Bear.  see pic


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL

This is a blast from the past thread, but im curious about peanut butter??  Ive heard for ever that deer love it, but have never tried it.  Anyone every use it?  I have to try it in the back yard.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

Don't laugh but, when my wife was younger I would hang one of her used tampons out about 30 yds. in front of my stand and it worked.

gt40


----------



## GT-40 GUY

167WhiteTAIL said:


> This is a blast from the past thread, but im curious about peanut butter??  Ive heard for ever that deer love it, but have never tried it.  Anyone every use it?  I have to try it in the back yard.



I've also screwed the top of a plastic peanut butter jar to a tree about 4' above the ground and cut the bottom out of the full plastic jar then screwed into the top. The next week I would bring a new full plastic jar and replace the old one if it was empty.

gt40


----------



## cumberland

You could save your receipts and dip them in vanilla extract.  Actually i never heard of deer attractant "receipts".


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL

GT-40 GUY said:


> Don't laugh but, when my wife was younger I would hang one of her used tampons out about 30 yds. in front of my stand and it worked.
> 
> gt40



LOL, I have heard of people trying this, but never heard anyone say they did it.


----------



## Clifton Hicks

Philip Tome, famous pioneer hunter from NW Pennsylvania,  describes a method for baiting deer in his memoir "Thirty Years a Hunter."

They'd take a log, cut it a couple of feet long and drill a hole down the center. They'd fill this hole with salt, pack it and then hammer wooden plugs on either end to secure the sale inside the log. Then the'd steak the log down and leave it to sit for a while.

After time, the salt will work itself into the entire log and deer will come to chew on it. Once the salt had time to set in the log he'd come back around and hunt over it.


----------

